# Flaxseed Oil



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys. I read somewhere (possibly here) that flaxseed oil can be good for rats with tumors, but all I could find at the store were 1000 mg liquid softgels. I'm assuming if I cut it open I can drain out the liquid into a treat or onto a piece of bread, but I don't know what sort of dosage my girl should get. This capsules had the lowest dosage off all the ones I saw. Does anyone have any idea? I don't want to try it until I know for sure.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There isn't really a dosage. It's just like any other oil. A few drops will do. I've heard of humans using flaxseed oil to prevent cancer, but there isn't really any scientific evidence on the matter.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! I remember reading about it, because I wrote it down on a sheet of opaper with other tumor-fighting solutions. Do you think it is worth trying, or that it won't make a big difference? I've read that soy yogurt or straight up soy nuts can be a big help; I wonder if they would be more effective than the flaxseed oil. This stuff makes my head spin sometimes.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It won't hurt. Flax oil and other healthy oils are great in moderation.

I avoid soy as the cons outweigh the pros. Pure, unadulterated soy? Perhaps helpful. However, 99.999% of any soy you'll find is highly genetically modified, meaning even more likely to cause health issues rather than alleviating them. I'd skip it.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, I'll avoid the soy altogether. I don't know what I would do without your advice.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been putting flaxseed into organic/non gmo soy yogurt for a while now for my rat that has a mammary tumor, as well as the other girls as a preventative measure. I usually do a spoonful of flaxseed to two spoonfuls of yogurt. It's just regular flaxseed I guess, looks like coarse brown sugar almost. I think I picked it up at whole foods or a similar store, where you can buy it by the ounce/pound. Don't know if that helps you at all...


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Save yourself some money and use linseed oil, this is common flax but generally sold an awful lot cheaper. I've not see much evidence for tumour improvements but older rats do do better on it and its a good oil to feed a couple times a week. I feed a few drops on there veg, or when older they get a bit more on a wet meal. Its not precise, its just useful. Flax and linseed is also good to use in any mix you might make, though it is too smal for some rats to find, so you ahve to see how they get on with it, mine have never had a problem and i scatter feed.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks you guys! I'm definitely going to return the capsules and look for either the flaxseed or linseed oil instead.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> Save yourself some money and use linseed oil, this is common flax but generally sold an awful lot cheaper. I've not see much evidence for tumour improvements but older rats do do better on it and its a good oil to feed a couple times a week. I feed a few drops on there veg, or when older they get a bit more on a wet meal. Its not precise, its just useful. Flax and linseed is also good to use in any mix you might make, though it is too smal for some rats to find, so you ahve to see how they get on with it, mine have never had a problem and i scatter feed.


Where do you get linseed oil?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I get it from farm feed shops sold for horses or pet shops sold for dogs, I get linseed itself from health food shops. The only trouble is that it does go not so good after a few months so I woukd only get around 100ml if you only have a small number of rats like me, or at least under 500ml. It is so much cheaper that you can buy quite a bit before its less cost effective.

It does annoy me, call something a fashionable name like flax, and because thats on a super food list they can charge tonnes for it. Linseed oil however is associated with thinning down artist oil paints and livestock so its cheaper, purely because people dont think its the same thing.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Another thing to note is that it's just more commonly known as flax seed oil in the US versus UK.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> I get it from farm feed shops sold for horses or pet shops sold for dogs, I get linseed itself from health food shops. The only trouble is that it does go not so good after a few months so I woukd only get around 100ml if you only have a small number of rats like me, or at least under 500ml. It is so much cheaper that you can buy quite a bit before its less cost effective.
> 
> It does annoy me, call something a fashionable name like flax, and because thats on a super food list they can charge tonnes for it. Linseed oil however is associated with thinning down artist oil paints and livestock so its cheaper, purely because people dont think its the same thing.


Thanks for the info! Yeah the only linseed oil I've ever used was for painting. Wasn't sure if that was the same thing.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

In theory it is, but I havent been able to bring myself tk use the pajnting stuff for rats, even though they are often 100% pure linseed oil, besides theg are more expensive here so its probably not worth it.


----------

